# poop on vent and losing feathers



## flipbirdie (Aug 9, 2015)

Rebel had a couple of droppings on her vent that wouldn't come off (I removed them). They were almost solid brown and didn't have the white stuff in it like normal.

I also found a long feather next to her during her normal out of cage time. This is the second one I've found today. The last two days she doesn't seem to be interested in flying around the room during out of cage time and rather just sits on her perch.

Is Rebel sick?? or is all of this normal?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flipbirdie (Aug 9, 2015)

I also just watched her pull out two small feathers. Is this normal molting behavior maybe? I think she is under 6 months old and she hasn't really had a full molt yet. just a little bit of molting on her head so far.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Poop*

It appears that your budgie is molting. budgies often feel a little under the weather during the molt. I would pull out your first aid kit and start adding electrolyte/ probiotics/ and liquid calcium to the drinking water or soft/egg food. This will give the immune system a boost and support the regrowth of lost feathers. We usually add extra flax to support feather growth. If your bird gets a lot of pinnies it may appreciate a warm mist on the feathers as the skin itches as the new feathers grow in. If the abnormal droppings continue past 3 days I would make an apt with your avian vet for a check up. Reduce greens for a few days as they could cause loose droppings. Monitor the vent area and keep it clean. If necessary trim back the feathers around the vent to make it easier to keep the area clean. Make it a little warmer for your Budgie with a heat only ceramic light and reflector. Or any other heat option. My spouse made me a pole that holds various light/ heat options as we often have a number of issues that are needed at one time. Retro pole lights can be used for birds or plants to provide needed light or heat. We often see these in thrift shops at low cost. Please keep us informed on your budgies progress. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely with JoAnn, she's given great advice


----------



## flipbirdie (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks you for the great advice! I think you are correct. Luckily there was only the one vent issue today. Added some electrolytes to her water and warmed the cage as well. She has been pretty moody today too, poor girl. Thanks for helping out a newbie!!!


----------

